
Ask HN: Recommend Cofounder Split IP Agreement Template? - poorUXrage
Ask HN: Recommend Cofounder Split IP Agreement Template?<p>A friend and I came close to doing a startup together, but when it came time to drop out, my friend chickened out. I am looking for a template for an IP assignment agreement for people splitting up. Since we never formed a company, and never assigned IP to an entity I am fine with clearly dividing the IP, signing a mutual NDA about each others respective IP, and going merrily on the way. I found IP assignment agreements for founders forming a company, but did not see agreements for people who had never formed a legal entity, and were wishing to carve up IP between individuals before parting.<p>Would a simple agreement for the leaving friend to the effect of below be sufficient?<p>I agree we worked on X, Y, and Z together from __ to __.
A complete list of things I own is:
  K algorithm
  J library code
  L graphics<p>All other IP belongs to $STAYING_DUDE.<p>I agree I have zero ownership in $COMPANY_STAYING_DUDE_JUST_REGISTERED.<p>I agree that IP belonging to $STAYING_DUDE that was communicated to expressly or implied, was done so in confidence, and is a trade secret.
======
brudgers
If you're really serious lawyer up.

[IANAL]

Otherwise, why not just agree in writing to blanket cross license all the IP
to each other in exchange for prohibiting any future claim by either party
against the other and call it a day? P

NDA's and IP assignments are only meaningful if you're prepared to lawyer up
to enforce them. The more complex the situation, the more it is likely to fail
an investor's due diligence anyway.

Good luck.

